# Jacko Fighting for Life?



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some conflicting reports here.



> Michael Jackson is battling a genetic disease that has left him half blind and needing a lung transplant, London's Sun newspaper is reporting.
> 
> The 50-year-old Jackson is said to be so frail he can barely speak.





> Fox News, meanwhile, is reporting that Jackson insiders say the reports of his ailing health have been extremely exaggerated.
> 
> The headline on the Fox News report says it all: "Jacko Not Sick, Except In Head."


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Some conflicting reports here.


Well that being said, We'd all likely be sick having being brought up in the crazy spotlight like that. The man made some Absolutely Fabulous music. I guess time will tell if he really is ill or not. I find it rather easy to believe he might be.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

> Michael Jackson is battling a genetic disease that has left him half blind and needing a lung transplant, *London's Sun* newspaper is reporting.
> 
> The 50-year-old Jackson is said to be so frail he can barely speak


Well there's your problem


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Some conflicting reports here.


From the Sun and Fox news? Both well-respected bastions of journalistic integrity  
calling the Sun a newspaper is like calling Jenna Jameson an actress.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> From the Sun and Fox news? Both well-respected bastions of journalistic integrity
> calling the Sun a newspaper is like calling Jenna Jameson an actress.


Ah, you beat me to it 

We need to get Scott a subscription to a real paper for Christmas 

Cheers!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

devnulljp said:


> calling the Sun a newspaper is like calling Jenna Jameson an actress.


You mean shes not??? I mean, not that I'd know or anything...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> calling the Sun a newspaper is like calling Jenna Jameson an actress.


Well, she has been in a* lot *of movies! Does the length of the credits list not count !?!?: 


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001398/













This one made me Laugh Out Loud:

25. Jennatilia (2004) (V) :smile:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

bagpipe said:


> Well, she has been in a* lot *of movies! Does the length of the credits list not count !?!?:


I thought length wasn't supposed to matter....?






(Help, I'm turning into Frankie Howerd)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Calling Fox News a news station is like calling Robert Mugabe a great leader of great wisdom and compassion.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

You mean none of you watch O'Rielly ??


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Getting back to Jacko,... Last year I was talking with some co-workers while perusing the local commuter paper's back page - celebrity buzz. I said "Look at this at this gossip sh*t. All white women." I showed it to them. One said, " But there's Michael Jackson." I looked at it for a few seconds and said, "Like I said, all white women."


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Isn't he supposed to show up to court soon? He always seems to fall ill whenever he has to.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> You mean none of you watch O'Rielly ??


No THERE's a man (and I use that term loosly) who could use a good cast iron frying pan upside the head!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> No THERE's a man (and I use that term loosly) who could use a good cast iron frying pan upside the head!


He sounds to me like that's already been done a few times too many. Maybe when he was little or something? He's damaged goods. One falafel too many.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

devnulljp said:


> He sounds to me like that's already been done a few times too many. Maybe when he was little or something? He's damaged goods. One falafel too many.


:sport-smiley-002:don't be insultin the falafel! I makes a great breading for pork chops 


I dunno who O'Ryly person is, I get the feel he is a bit of good ol US southern comfort in the back of the ford with road kill and a shotgun though...


----------

